# Got to train with a ifbb pro



## silvereyes87 (Dec 20, 2017)

I know plenty of y'all know pros. But this was my first time training with one. Super nice and humble dude. He's done ads and shoots for nike. 
View attachment 5090


----------



## snake (Dec 21, 2017)

Two big fuukers right there!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 21, 2017)

snake said:


> Two big fuukers right there!



I am happy with my mass. Now it's shredding time Bro! And appreciate it man.


----------



## IHI (Dec 21, 2017)

Thats way cool!! So was the routine what youd thought itd be like, more/less intense?

We got a local guy sponsored by ON, he lives about 35 minutes north, but works out at the gym my work buddies goto after work, ive met him at the high school football game, and he is a really personable/down to earth guy- very approachable and easy to talk to (prolly due to his job) and hes a beast (obviously hes huge lol). One guy i work with was doing deads and got to his 90% 2 reps (580lb) and Dan asked if he could jump in with him. Buddy said he felt like a child, pulled hard for 2 reps, then watched Dan go rep it 15 to “warm up” and went on from there. Not showing off, just the routine.

https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/fitness-360-daniel-banks-swole-patrol.html



just cool to know theres some down to earth monsters out there, i got turned off our local gym just because of the excessive bro mentality and guys acting like asses.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 21, 2017)

IHI said:


> Thats way cool!! So was the routine what youd thought itd be like, more/less intense?
> 
> We got a local guy sponsored by ON, he lives about 35 minutes north, but works out at the gym my work buddies goto after work, ive met him at the high school football game, and he is a really personable/down to earth guy- very approachable and easy to talk to (prolly due to his job) and hes a beast (obviously hes huge lol). One guy i work with was doing deads and got to his 90% 2 reps (580lb) and Dan asked if he could jump in with him. Buddy said he felt like a child, pulled hard for 2 reps, then watched Dan go rep it 15 to “warm up” and went on from there. Not showing off, just the routine.
> 
> ...



Guy looks strong af that Daniel banks. He was being trained by my coach along with me. My coach pushed it extra hard because the other guy was there. Moderate weight  very high reps and making me squeeze and non cheat reps. It was arm day So a buncha bi and tri.  Alot of times I didn't think I'd be able to finish the sets and the dude kept telling me cmon kuz! And somehow i kept pushing through.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2017)

You got big arms. Not much size difference from the IFBB guy.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice. I wonder if he's cruising or on full blast. I have met a few pros I'm actually working with one now to get me on stage this upcoming summer 2018.


----------



## IHI (Dec 21, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> Guy looks strong af that Daniel banks. He was being trained by my coach along with me. My coach pushed it extra hard because the other guy was there. Moderate weight  very high reps and making me squeeze and non cheat reps. It was arm day So a buncha bi and tri.  Alot of times I didn't think I'd be able to finish the sets and the dude kept telling me cmon kuz! And somehow i kept pushing through.



Thats freakin awesome!! I work out alone and push as hard as i can before i listen to my broken body to stop before i make things worse, but the days i work out with buds, call it male ego/whatever, we push eachother beyond normal limits our of stubborn pride i call it lol 

im done with work for the year (we get a Christmas shut down at our plant) and have texts out tonight with buddies within a 40 minute drive radius lining up gym times with them. Got 4 different gyms i plan to hit with the different guys from work, so i think next week my body will be a destroyed mess


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 21, 2017)

Jin said:


> You got big arms. Not much size difference from the IFBB guy.


Thanks man. We are close to same size but I know the guy has alot more muscle development and less fat. Stronger too


BiologicalChemist said:


> Nice. I wonder if he's cruising or on full blast. I have met a few pros I'm actually working with one now to get me on stage this upcoming summer 2018.


Hell yeh bio. Bout time u step onstage. Idk what he's taking but i do know hes off season and bulking


IHI said:


> Thats freakin awesome!! I work out alone and push as hard as i can before i listen to my broken body to stop before i make things worse, but the days i work out with buds, call it male ego/whatever, we push eachother beyond normal limits our of stubborn pride i call it lol
> 
> im done with work for the year (we get a Christmas shut down at our plant) and have texts out tonight with buddies within a 40 minute drive radius lining up gym times with them. Got 4 different gyms i plan to hit with the different guys from work, so i think next week my body will be a destroyed mess


Yeh man that male ego goes along way. I hate shutdowns. Last one was 2014 for over 60 days working everyday.  I wasn't into the gym back then so idk how I'll manage the next one. I can't give up lifting for 2 months so I guess I'll be tired all the time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 21, 2017)

Silvereyes87 <---- Hoss


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 21, 2017)

Which one's the pro? Looking good, Sil, keep hammering it brother.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 21, 2017)

Haha thanks guys.  Still alot alot of work to do


----------



## NoQuarter (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow, your a big man and standing next to him your arms are about the same size!  Good on you!  Your working at it and it's paying off!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 22, 2017)

NoQuarter said:


> Wow, your a big man and standing next to him your arms are about the same size!  Good on you!  Your working at it and it's paying off!



Thanks bro I appreciate it


----------

